# Nail



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Guess who stepped on a nail? Yup. A piece of wooden fence with a nail. How stupid. I don't think it went in more than 1/4 inch . It really hurts now and my DD wants to hike this weekend.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've done that a few times. I hope you've had a tetanus shot.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ditto on the tetanus shot, Karen! TODAY!! My dad used to try and make us soak our foot in kerosene. That's the one thing he would let our mom take us to the doctor for. "Lock Jaw " was a very feared thing by him...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope you cleaned it out really well.Have you had a tetanus shot in the last 10 yrs?Nothing worse than hurting your feet and having to walk on them,even 1 foot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a tetanus shot a few years back due to wanting to trim hooves. I soaked in Epsom salts last night. Boy, that thing hurt so bad I took some Aleve. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just FYI, the tetanus vaccine is only good for 5-10 years IF you don't have a puncture wound. I think they recommend a new vaccine if you have a deep wound You may need to check it out. ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish someone would make up their minds. I was told five, then someone else said ten. No one said anything about if this thing or that thing then not good for as long. And I had a stitchable injury but was told since it had only been six years I didn't need one.

For a body part that supports us, takes some serious abuse it sure doesn't like punctures or little stones.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's suppose to be 10 years, unless there is a deep puncture wound. The tetanus virus is anerobic ,which simply means it thrives in area in which there is no O2. I could be completely in err thoygh because it's been many years since my last update.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had my shot 3-4 years ago. My dd wants to go hiking this weekend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you going to show her your boo boo so she believes you?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last night I put that Epsom salt gel on my injury and wrapped it so it wouldn't leak. I must have gotten up a few times during the night because there were some green footprints going to the bathroom and the fridge. The puncture looks good. No swelling or discharge.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Only you would end up leaving green footprints behind.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I've stepped on one nail in my life and it went in a half inch. It hurt and I would never wish that on anyone. 

Sorry it happened to you Seminole.


----------

